# Adjustable Camber plates for a e39 528i.



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is such a product to be used with the "stock" suspension?
The reason what stock is within "" is that i run different dampers and springs then stock but i don´t use coilovers.
I know that Dinan sells Camberplates but they don´t seem to be adjustable.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

You're right, dinan camber plates are not adjustable. I hear ground control is about to release an adjustable camber plate for stock suspension. I've heard this in M5 context, but i'd imagine they should work on other e39s.
mike


----------

